
Results of Russia's Covid-19 vaccine produced antibody response: The Lancet - tsimionescu
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-russia-vaccine/results-of-russias-covid-19-vaccine-produced-antibody-response-the-lancet-idUSKBN25V1I2
======
firebaze
This is something i despise on HN. By normal standards, 10 points within 1
hour would've put this post on the front page.

See for example
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24378758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24378758),
with 8 points on the 9th place at the first page, at the time of writing 59
minutes ago (this post having 10 points, 1 hour ago, on the 3rd page).

Here we have a peer-reviewed, credible, scientific report of a probably
uncomfortable truth, and it has to hide on page 3.

In the spirit of HN I admit I probably have a biased opinion, but I don't want
to incite a flamewar. I am sincerely interested in the reasons - @dang, would
be nice to help here.

And sure, vote me down to oblivion. But at least provide a reason.

~~~
zamadatix
The algorithm is public knowledge. This post shows 2 hours ago now and 10
points while the one you linked still shows 1 hour (meaning it's a little
younger) and is already at 37 points. If you look at the algorithm small
differences early on have a much bigger impact on rank.

But this thread isn't the place to discuss this kind of thing so I'll leave
the off topic at that unless you want to make a separate post to continue the
conversation.

------
tsimionescu
Link to the study:

[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)31866-3/fulltext)

------
aaronbrethorst
They should've named it _Laika_ instead.

------
zamadatix
Are there methods of peeking at the long term safety of a vaccine without
waiting for a long term?

